# Interesting article - from Atheism to Pastafarian



## Spotlite (Feb 2, 2021)

https://www.spaghettimonster.org/2007/10/am-i-an-atheist-or-a-pastafarian/

Appears to be the fastest growing religion.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ya...f-the-flying-spaghetti-monster-150041804.html


----------



## bullethead (Feb 2, 2021)

I just can't bring myself to think that something which gets soggy when boiled is worth worshipping. 

Good article tho


----------



## Spotlite (Feb 2, 2021)

bullethead said:


> I just can't bring myself to think that something which gets soggy when boiled is worth worshipping.
> 
> Good article tho


I was curious if you get banned from church if you eat spaghetti lol ? 

But it does shed light on looking into a religion from the outside. I imagine how mine looks from the outside now


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 2, 2021)

> Heaven consists of beer volcanoes and a stripper factory, while there is no known equivalent to *ell. This in a nutshell, is Pastafarianism.


Now this is a tempting religion.


----------

